# Ruger SR40 vs M&P40



## pangtong8 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello everyone. I am a a newbie to the site. I am fairly new to the gun world. I have shot many different handguns with friends and gone to the range many times and I am taking a tactical class this upcoming fall. I am looking to purchase my first handgun and i have narrowed it down to the Ruger SR40 and Smith and Wesson M&P40. I am looking for a 40 cal specifically because i like a little more beef. Im trying to stay under $500. Pros and cons for either? I am open to other suggestions as well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have not shot the SR40 but I do own an M&P 40 with the 4.25" barrel. The M&P is a fine gun and has excellent feel and ergonomics. Try to shoot them both and then take your decision.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

not exactly the same as what your looking at but i have sr9c and m&p 40c. both are nice guns and great shooters. ruger guns in general are usually a little heavier but some people like that. imo the two are so close to being the same only you can make the call after you try them.


----------

